# Initiative Ausweisung einer legalen Strecke am Erlanger Rathsberg



## mtb_rathsberg (26. Mai 2013)

Wir, wie die meisten anderen unserer Mitmenschen, genießen es in der Natur und v.a. im Wald unterwegs zu seien bzw. unseren Sport auszuüben. Wie überall wo viele verschiedene Interessen zusammen kommen, kommt es auch bei der Waldnutzung zu Interessenskonflikten. So fühlen sich bspw. Spaziergänger durch Mountainbiker belästigt und das Forstamt ist um die Wildnis besorgt.

  Leider wird in der Öffentlichkeit auch oft ein falsches Bild von uns wiedergegeben so z.B. im Artikel Wildnis ist Verbrieft vom 13.05.2013 erschienen in der NN (auf www.nordbayern.de zu finden). Sätze wie Sorgen bereiten den Behörden und den Waldbesitzern momentan die nicht in Vereinen organisierten Mountain-Biker, die kreuz und quer durch den Wald rasen und bis zu sieben Meter hohe Sprungschanzen bauen. sorgen bei den meisten von uns nur für Kopfschütteln und Unverständnis. Stellt man sich eine sieben Meter hohe Sprungschanze einmal Bildlich vor, so wäre diese fast so hoch wie ein Einfamilienhaus. Einen solchen Sprung hat sicher niemand von uns bisher im Wald gefunden.

  Dadurch, dass einfach Strecken ohne Genehmigung in Wälder gebaut werden wird unser Image aber nicht besser werden. Immer wieder kommt es vor, das Mountainbiker an den Strecken am Rathsberg des Platzes verwiesen werden. Ein stures weiteres Nutzen der nicht genehmigten Strecken stellt für uns keine Lösung dar. Die Notwendigkeit einer abfahrtsorientierten Mountainbike Strecke am Rathsberg ist unserer Meinung nach auf jeden Fall gegeben, sei es für die Feierabend Runde oder für Jugendliche, die ihren Sport ausüben wollen und nicht jedes Wochenende einen Bikepark besuchen können. Wir wollen uns daher um eine Kompromiss bemühen, der für alle Beteiligten eine annehmbare Lösung bietet. 

  Das Forstamt hat sich bereits 2010 bereit erklärt mit dem RC50 ein Gespräch aufzunehmen um eine solche Strecke auszuweisen (zu lesen im Artikel Erlanger >>Downhill-Biker<< auf Abwegen der NN vom 24.03.2010). Leider entzieht es sich unserer Kenntnis, ob damals Gespräche aufgenommen wurden, und was dabei herauskam. Wir werden hierzu noch den RC50 Kontaktieren.

  Um dem Forstamt als Verhandlungspartner gegenüber treten zu können müssen wir eine entsprechend große Gemeinschaft vertreten können. Dazu benötigen wir eure Hilfe! Wünscht ihr euch auch endlich eine legale Strecke in der Umgebung des Rathsberges? Dann unterschreibt auf den Unterschriftenlisten, die wir in verschiedenen Fahrradläden in Erlangen ausgelen werden oder druckt sie euch selbst aus (aus unserem Google Folder) und sammelt selber Unterschriften von Bekannten und Freunden und lasst uns diese zukommen. Bitte beachtet dabei, dass nur vollständige Angaben für uns von Nutzen sind.

  Sollte es zur Ausweisung einer Strecke kommen, wird es wahrscheinlich nötig sein, einen Verein zu gründen bzw. einem bestehenden Verein beizutreten. Falls ihr Interesse haben solltet uns in unserem Vorhaben aktiv zu unterstützen könnt ihr uns gerne dazu kontaktieren.

  Alle Wichtigen Dokumente findet ihr in unserem Google Folder unter http://goo.gl/7r6wA 
  Ein Flyer folgt noch.

Ideen, Anregungen und Kommentare erwünscht!


----------



## abcde (26. Mai 2013)

Super, dass das mal jemand anspricht!
Eine Frage was ist der RC50?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bombenkrator (26. Mai 2013)

Ein Fahrradverein
http://www.rc50-erlangen.de/


----------



## Chrisinger (27. Mai 2013)

Klasse Idee! Vielleicht hilft es auch, wenn man sich an die dimb wendet. Die fördern bzw. helfen bei solchen Dingen auch

http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/legalize-freeride


----------



## mtb_rathsberg (27. Mai 2013)

Im allgemeinen wollen wir uns an den Leitfaden der DIMB halten.
Aber wie gesagt, um einen sinnvollen Verhandlungspartner darstellen zu können müssen wir erstmal einige Leute zusammen bekommen, die das Projekt mit ihrer Unterschrift unterstützen.
Alles weiter folgt wenn wir eine angemessene Anzahl an Befürwortern aus der Umgebung zusammen haben.

Vielen Dank für die gut gemeinte Beteiligung!

Edit:

Ich habe deinen Vorschlag überdacht und mich direkt an die DIMB gewendet. Ist sicher für die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit im Anfangsstadium auch von Vorteil.


----------



## suoixon (27. Mai 2013)

Kann ich nur untersützten das ganze!


----------



## IRONMANq (28. Mai 2013)

War heute früh gleich auf dem Weg zur Arbeit in der Fahradecke (Nürnberger Straße 107),

Die hatten leider keine Liste ausliegen, und der Herr hinter der Theke wusste leider auch nix davon.

Aber läuft ja erst an, ich bin sicher, die haben demnächst auch eine, wenn nicht druck ich eine aus und bring sie vorbei...


----------



## mtb_rathsberg (28. Mai 2013)

Ja, wir haben uns erst am Sonntag zusammen gesetzt und den ganzen Text aufgesetzt.
Sind ebenfalls mit Arbeit und Universität beschäftigt und daher noch nicht zum Verteilen der Listen gekommen.
Ist für spätestens kommendes Wochenende geplant! Wir werden dann hier noch rein schreiben, wo genau Listen ausliegen!

Gerne dürft Ihr natürlich, wie du es schon angedeutet hast, auch Listen ausdrucken und in weiteren Läden fragen ob Ihr diese dort auslegen dürft. Dazu sollten die Verkäufer/Besitzer natürlich über die Aktion Informiert werden. Am besten gleich das Anschreiben, das im Folder liegt mit beilegen.

Edit: Wenn ihr das tut, schreibt das Bitte auch hier rein, damit alle Bescheid wissen!


----------



## kolados (29. Mai 2013)

Werde ne liste ausdrucken und in meinem umfled rumgehen lassen!
Fals ihr jemanden zum bauen sucht ich wäre ultra gerne am start!


----------



## mtb_rathsberg (31. Mai 2013)

Kleines Update: Die Listen liegen jetzt in der Fahrrad Ecke, dem Radwerk und Betterbike! Weitere folgen evtl. noch bei Gelegenheit! 
 @kolados: Falls es bis zum bauen kommt gerne


----------



## Mittelfranke (20. Juni 2013)

wie ist denn die Resonanz der Aktion?
Gibts schon Neuigkeiten?

Hätte hier 4 Seiten ausgefüllt und unterschrieben "rumliegen" 
wo kann ich diese abgeben?

Ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siggi985 (2. Juli 2013)

Als ein "Mitglied" der Initiative:

Werde heute oder morgen die Listen aus den Läden holen  Mal sehen wieviele es sind, evtl. lohnt es sich sie noch ein bisschen liegen zu lassen  Zwecks Listen abgeben melde ich mich nochmal!


----------



## IRONMANq (2. Juli 2013)

Also in der Liste vom Fahrradecke Erlangen, wirst Du heute genau 2, in Worten: "zwei", Unterschriften finden.

Ich war vor zwei Wochen schonmal dort, da wusste keiner davon. Heute wusste Die nette Dame hinter der Thresen immerhin, dass das Ganze existiert.
Kramte die Liste unter einem Stapel Papier hervor.
Ihr netter Kollege meinte nur: "Was? Und mir sagt keiner was davon.
Das ist dann neben mir warscheinlich Unterschrift Nummer zwei.

Ich hoffe die anderen Listen wurden besser publiziert.


----------



## siggi985 (2. Juli 2013)

Dann hat es sich ja richtig gelohnt den Chef damit anzusprechen...Waren ja laut ihm auch schon einige da bevor die Listen auslagen. Aber so wie du es beschreibst, ist das bei denen vermutlich im Geschäftsalltag untergegangen. Von den persönlichen Listen scheint es zumindest mehr zu geben, wenn "Mittelfranke" schon alleine 4 hat und ich auch meine 2-3 voll bekomme und noch mehr Leute fragen kann (Sind noch etliche Biker dabei denen das ganze Recht egal ist solange sie nicht erwischt werden...). Ein Flyer war eigentlich auch noch geplant damit das ganze mehr Leute mitbekommen, war bis jetzt nur noch nicht zeitlich möglich ihn zu gestalten.


----------



## Mittelfranke (3. Juli 2013)

Wenn natürlich keiner davon weiß, ist es schwierig das aktiv anzusprechen...
Was ist eigentlich mit dem Tröt-Starter? 
Seit dem 11.06. nicht mehr online 
Man könnte ja ggf. noch Hinweise auf die Unterschriftenlisten direkt am Rathsberg geben bzw. aushängen.
Flyer wären hierbei natürlich auch ne tolle Sache.


----------



## mtb_rathsberg (3. Juli 2013)

Die Thread Starter gibt es auch noch  

Nen Hinweis auf die Aktion am Rathsberg auszuhängen hatten wir uns auch überlegt, aber ob das eine gute Idee ist? Wie bereits erwähnt, ein Flyer ist in Planung (ein passendes Bild dafür, welches wir mit Copyright Schriftzug benutzen dürfen, auch schon besorgt), nur fehlt momentan die Zeit ihn fertig zu machen...Wer Zeit hat kann sich auch gerne melden 
Die dann zu verteilen und sichtbar in den Radläden auszulegen, wäre natürlich besser als einfach nur die Listen hinzulegen (die dann offensichtlich verschwinden). Die DIMB hatten wir eigentlich auch um Beratung gebeten aber von dort kommt leider keine Antwort. 
Unser erstes Ziel ist es sowieso erstmal nur an die 100 Unterschriften zusammen zu bekommen (Unserer Meinung nach ausreichend um sich mal an das Forstamt zu wenden).


----------



## HelmutK (3. Juli 2013)

mtb_rathsberg schrieb:


> Die DIMB hatten wir eigentlich auch um Beratung gebeten aber von dort kommt leider keine Antwort.



Wen habt Ihr denn angeschrieben? Zumindest bei mir (rechtsreferent ät dimb.de) ist nichts im Postfach aufgeschlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_rathsberg (4. Juli 2013)

Zur allgemeinen Information:

Wir haben unser Anliegen nochmal über HelmutK intern in der dimb weitergeleitet. Die Anfrage davor lief über freeride ät dimb.de, aber wie gesagt hatten wir von dort noch keine Antwort erhalten. Das soll jetzt auch nicht gegen die dimb gehen, die haben dort sicher auch genügend zu tun.

Nur das die Leute hier nicht denken, wir würden nichts tun.

Edit:
Im übrigen sind wir für jede Hilfe dankbar, falls sich noch jemand beteiligen möchte, in etwa um den Flyer zu designen oder sich um weitere Öffentlichkeitsarbeit kümmern möchte.
Das weiter vorgehen ist noch nicht definitiv geklärt. Ob wir uns nun mit den Unterschriften die beisammen sind direkt ans Forstamt wenden oder ob wir nochmal mit den Flyern nachhelfen wollen und noch einige Zeit abwarten.
Wer helfen möchte darf sich gerne nochmal per PN oder E-Mail melden. Man kann sich dann ja mal auf ein Bier o.ä. treffen und das weitere Vorgehen besprechen.


----------



## HelmutK (4. Juli 2013)

mtb_rathsberg schrieb:


> Wir haben unser Anliegen nochmal über HelmutK intern in der dimb weitergeleitet. Die Anfrage davor lief über freeride ät dimb.de, aber wie gesagt hatten wir von dort noch keine Antwort erhalten. Das soll jetzt auch nicht gegen die dimb gehen, die haben dort sicher auch genügend zu tun.


 
Das haben wir auch nicht so verstanden  Bei der Vielzahl der Emails, die uns täglich erreichen und die wir im Ehrenamt versuchen, nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen zu bearbeiten und zu beantworten, entstehen leider ab und zu nicht nur Rückstände, sondern gehen manche Anfragen auch mal unbeabsichtigt unter. Und dann kommt es manchmal auch vor, dass Emails aus nicht nachvollziehbaren Gründen in den automatischen Spamfiltern hängen bleiben und gar nicht oder erst mit großem Zeitverzug dort aufgefunden werden. Nobody is perfect und mit Murphy's Law müssen wir uns alle rumschlagen


----------



## SickDropingShit (7. August 2013)

Gibts schon Neuigkeiten?


----------



## Mittelfranke (7. August 2013)

irgendwie tut sich da nichts...


----------



## Chrisinger (8. September 2013)

Wie siehts aus? Ist sie Sache schon wieder eingeschlafen?


----------



## abcde (25. September 2013)

Würde mich auch mal interessieren, ob es jetzt legal ist. War schon ne Zeit lang nicht mehr dort!


----------



## Sun on Tour (19. Dezember 2013)

Handzettel für Biker


----------



## IRONMANq (8. Januar 2014)

wer ist dabei

*erledigt, siehe: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/biken-am-rathsberg-verboten.355137/page-5*


----------

